# What do reputable breeders do with dogs they don't place?



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

This is a curiosity question . . . my friend adopted a puppy from a shelter in November (in fact, we adopted our dogs at the same time). The reason listed for him being there was that the breeder was unable to sell him. 

I have no idea who the breeder is, but I wondered if this was common practice. Or what do reputable breeders do with dogs they don't place or dogs who are returned after being placed with a family?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

The ones I know keep them for as long as it takes. There are often breeders who have adults or retirees with them that you can ask about, even though they may not be advertised on their website. 

A good breeder is there for their pups for life.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm not a breeder... and I don't know what most do, but I wouldn't think that any reputable breeder would ever turn their dogs/puppies into a shelter. A good breeder will keep the puppy until they find the right home, and won't give their puppies to just anyone.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Most of the reputable breeders I've seen have their waiting list full _long_ before the litter is EVER on the ground - this prevents from puppies from being "left over".


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Thracian said:


> This is a curiosity question . . . my friend adopted a puppy from a shelter in November (in fact, we adopted our dogs at the same time). The reason listed for him being there was that the breeder was unable to sell him.
> 
> I have no idea who the breeder is, but I wondered if this was common practice. Or what do reputable breeders do with dogs they don't place or dogs who are returned after being placed with a family?


 
Absolutely, positively a reputable breeder will NOT take a pup to the pound because they can't sell it!!!!! A reputable breeder will do all they can to PREVENT their pups from EVER going to the pound or to rescue. This is why our breed rescue will contact the reputable breeders if one of their pups (or adult dogs) come in.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

The pups they don't place they keep. Sometimes the pups they keep they place because they don't turn out as expected.

When a dog is returned they usually find them a new home. If it was a nice prospect or they really like that particular dog they will keep them.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

They fall in love with the puppy and once it hits a certain age (in my book....5 months tops) then the breeder convinces their husband that it would be too tramatic on both the puppy and his wife to re-home him/her at that point and then the breeder finds something to do with that puppy. Perhaps they show it, perhaps they do obedience with it or perhaps they just warm the couch and bed with the puppy.

If the breeder is heartless and wouldn't have their heart ripped out by giving up a dog that they brought into the world and loved and cared for for perhaps 6 or 8 months and they choose to put that puppy into rescue or a shelter....the breeder should be shot on site with no questions asked and if someone wasn't comfortable doing that then their life should be made very unplesant, to the point that they wish someone went with choice #1...JMO

If it's a dog that was returned for a reason that had nothing to do with the temperment or health of the dog (family issues) then I personally would either find an immediate home for the dog or if that wasn't possible then it would stay with me. I won't bounce dogs around so life needs to be as stable as possible as quickly as possible for the dog.

If it was returned because of a health or temperment issue....it stays with the breeder.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

No responsible breeder would ever turn a puppy over to a shelter. As with others, I do have a waiting list to prevent "left over" puppies to begin with, but on occasion things do happen. I've always found homes for the puppies that I've bred--granted, it's been 13 puppies in 8 years--but the single puppy that did not make it to where it was supposed to go has a home for life. No way will *any* dog of mine end up in a shelter due to being "left over."


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

the litter of pups that i had 12/07 have all been placed w/ contracts stating that they are to be returned to me if, at anytime, the person cannot keep them....i had one that was w/ me till 4 mo, one that was w/ me till 8 mo and one out of the litter that was w/ me till almost 11 mo and let me tell you, letting her go (knowing it _was_ best for her) was the hardest thing i think i have ever done.....she's been in her home since 10/21 and i still miss her sooooo much.....

but, they will never end up in a shelter/rescue and no reputable breeder would ever put theirs babies there...


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Keep them, of course.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

They stay with me until I find them an appropriate home...some stay here forever 'cause this is their appropriate home!


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

One of the reputable breeders I know spays/neuters her retired dogs, gets them a dental done, microchips them, and then adopts them out to a loving home on an adoption contract. Every now and then she'll keep one that means a lot to her or one that she is especially attached to.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

txcollies said:


> Keep them, of course.


Or let them be theft-imicated by people who think they're awesome, of course. 

*cuddles her Kayleemonster*


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> Or let them be theft-imicated by people who think they're awesome, of course.
> 
> *cuddles her Kayleemonster*


I meant keep them until another home comes along. 

I'm glad we found you, I'd have hated to be stuck with the Kayleemonster forever. hah


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

> I have no idea who the breeder is, but I wondered if this was common practice. Or what do reputable breeders do with dogs they don't place or dogs who are returned after being placed with a family?



No, this is not common practice, although to deny there are certain breeders who will either dump pups or give them to a rescue would be ludacris. It's actually usually the one time breeders that have less than zero clue as to what they're doing & thought they were going to make a quick buck. Anyone who breeds IS a breeder, but after having worked in two different shelters, I can say it's the ones who had two dogs or bred Muffy to Fido down the street, then panicked when the pups were 8 weeks and weren't all sold who then dumped the pups. Even commercial breeders usually keep back the pups for breeding. 

Speaking for myself, it's been rare that a pup I had for sale never sold. I've only had two instances where that happened - one is still here (he's 3yrs old now) and the other was sold as an older pup (5 months). Two years ago, we had one returned, a nice little bluetick pup who had the best temperament in the litter. She'd been out and about in front of my house & had met people with dogs, kids, etc. all before she was 9 weeks. The family who had her - wow - did they ever get under my radar! They returned her after a few days, and she was literally a SCHIZO puppy!!! Right after she was returned, she saw a young boy around the same age as the boy in the family who previously owned her, and freaked out ... from across the street  She's about 50% better but is about to turn 2yrs and is still here, probably always will be here. If we find someone who we think has experience and she's comfortable around, then I'll give her away. But am not actively looking to sell her. 

I get a healthy amount of interest from people looking for older pups or adults/retired dogs & do occasionally sell them, as well. I have sold a pup or two that was going on a year old or older that just didn't turn out the way I'd expected, and had no problem finding good homes. Older dogs or pups will take a while, but if you have patience you'll find the right home. 

Or they'll just flop here - I swear this is a Beagle flop house


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

txcollies said:


> I meant keep them until another home comes along.
> 
> I'm glad we found you, I'd have hated to be stuck with the Kayleemonster forever. hah


That's because you don't properly appreciate her evil genius, I mean, creativity and drive.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh that's hideous!! I can't imagine a breeder turning over one of their precious pups to a shelter! 


> the litter of pups that i had 12/07 have all been placed w/ contracts stating that they are to be returned to me if, at anytime, the person cannot keep them...


That's what our breeder's contract stated too. She said even if it's 10 years from now... if for some reason we are unable to keep our pups that we adopted from her, she will take them in, no questions asked.

This is why I could never be a breeder (even if I were one for all the right reasons). I wouldn't be able to give up any of the puppies!!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

UrbanBeagles said:


> No, this is not common practice, although to deny there are certain breeders who will either dump pups or give them to a rescue would be ludacris. It's actually usually the one time breeders that have less than zero clue as to what they're doing & thought they were going to make a quick buck. Anyone who breeds IS a breeder, but after having worked in two different shelters, I can say it's the ones who had two dogs or bred Muffy to Fido down the street, then panicked when the pups were 8 weeks and weren't all sold who then dumped the pups. Even commercial breeders usually keep back the pups for breeding.
> 
> Speaking for myself, it's been rare that a pup I had for sale never sold. I've only had two instances where that happened - one is still here (he's 3yrs old now) and the other was sold as an older pup (5 months). Two years ago, we had one returned, a nice little bluetick pup who had the best temperament in the litter. She'd been out and about in front of my house & had met people with dogs, kids, etc. all before she was 9 weeks. The family who had her - wow - did they ever get under my radar! They returned her after a few days, and she was literally a SCHIZO puppy!!! Right after she was returned, she saw a young boy around the same age as the boy in the family who previously owned her, and freaked out ... from across the street  She's about 50% better but is about to turn 2yrs and is still here, probably always will be here. If we find someone who we think has experience and she's comfortable around, then I'll give her away. But am not actively looking to sell her.
> 
> ...


Of course there are some breeders who dump puppies they can't place but those are NOT responsible or reputable breeders in my opinion.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

UrbanBeagles said:


> Or they'll just flop here - I swear this is a Beagle flop house


Feel free to send Indy my way...He can flop at my house!


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

A responsible, reputable breeder is prepared to keep any of their dogs who are returned to them, cannot be sold, or cannot be adopted out for any reason.

A good breeder DOES NOT surrender dogs to the shelter.

A person who dumps their dog at the shelter is a BACKYARD BREEDER, not a reputable breeder.

A reputable breeder will keep a dog until they can find a good home, or keep the dog permanently if he/she cannot be placed for some reason.

Responsible breeders don't abandon their dogs.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

*That's because you don't properly appreciate her evil genius, I mean, creativity and drive.*

Yes I do. I'm no dummy.  I just knew she wasn't really for me. lol


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

UrbanBeagles said:


> No, this is not common practice, although to deny there are certain breeders who will either dump pups or give them to a rescue would be ludacris. It's actually usually the one time breeders that have less than zero clue as to what they're doing & thought they were going to make a quick buck. Anyone who breeds IS a breeder, but after having worked in two different shelters, I can say it's the ones who had two dogs or bred Muffy to Fido down the street, then panicked when the pups were 8 weeks and weren't all sold who then dumped the pups. Even commercial breeders usually keep back the pups for breeding.


A few years ago someone around here bred a husky to a greyhound in hopes of creating a very fast sled dog. He ended up with 9 puppies only 2 of which sold. He then dumped the remaining 7 on the local pound. I remember hearing that he was found guilty of animal abandonment and was ordered never to breed dogs again.

I still run into one of those dogs now and then. It looks like a very tall, pale coyote.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Rowdy said:


> A few years ago someone around here bred a husky to a greyhound in hopes of creating a very fast sled dog. He ended up with 9 puppies only 2 of which sold. He then dumped the remaining 7 on the local pound. I remember hearing that he was found guilty of animal abandonment and was ordered never to breed dogs again.
> 
> I still run into one of those dogs now and then. It looks like a very tall, pale coyote.


I'm confused. If he bred this litter for sled dogs why did he not keep them but instead get rid of them after trying to sell them?


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I'm confused. If he bred this litter for sled dogs why did he not keep them but instead get rid of them after trying to sell them?


I guess I wasn't clear on that...

Because HE wasn't interested in sledding. He wanted to make money on "sled dogs with the drive of huskies but the speed of greyhounds".


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

At the WKC show a few days ago a Boxer breeder told me he adopts out white boxers that are spayed/neutered; he will not breed them. He did, however, intimate that some breeders do not have such standards.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Die Fledermaus said:


> At the WKC show a few days ago a Boxer breeder told me he adopts out white boxers that are spayed/neutered; he will not breed them. He did, however, intimate that some breeders do not have such standards.



White Boxers are a disqualifying trait in the show ring. Nothing more, nothing less. The same as white schnauzers are a DQ in the show ring, but that does not make one a bad breeder if they keep it back for breeding. All that means is they're not breeding for the show ring


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

UrbanBeagles said:


> White Boxers are a disqualifying trait in the show ring. Nothing more, nothing less. The same as white schnauzers are a DQ in the show ring, but that does not make one a bad breeder if they keep it back for breeding. All that means is they're not breeding for the show ring


I am not sure if the same goes for white schnauzers, but white boxers are never to be bred. They carry and can pass on the gene for deafness and breeding a dog with a known genetic defect would be quite unethical. 

More on that here: 

http://www.boxerworld.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34760

http://www.americanboxerclub.org/white-deafness.html


----------

